# Good read.



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Jon Katz's Going Home: Spend one, last, perfect day with your dying dog. - Slate Magazine

good read.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I have ordered it and am anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Thanks for the review.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Read!


----------

